# Wuss Hood Wid It Yall



## Cryptick`

Im 19 years old, probably the youngest on the board. 

Think of me as a hood philosopher.. lol The mentality is very gangsta.

Fact is, my kind would never be thought to be on a board like this, let alone on the internet. But im a different breed 

Anyways, i plan on staying active and devolping good relationships and exchanging in deep conversation.

That's my aim, hope this to be an honorable community.


----------



## Terry

Welcome gangsta. LOL


----------



## Xenophon

Hiya.


----------



## Cryptick`

*gives dap*

damn son, that's a pretty poppin sig you got there Xeno. 

what is the message the artist is trying to convey?


----------



## Colin

_"devolping good relationships and exchanging in deep conversation."_

What's that. Gangsta speak for cunnilingus?

Welcome.


----------



## Cryptick`

LMAO!

I don't bang, just said the mentality is gangsta. 

A far different mindset from the majority of those on this board.  

and thx


----------



## asaratis

Welcome.

At 19, you can't be very deep...and you ain't unique.  Your kind is everywhere...including on this site.

Again, welcome to the site.  I'm sure we'll learn something from you if only that you ain't very deep.


----------



## strollingbones

must we...really?  look at gang colors?  

welcome to the monkey house


----------



## Terry

asaratis said:


> Welcome.
> 
> At 19, you can't be very deep...and you ain't unique.  Your kind is everywhere...including on this site.
> 
> Again, welcome to the site.  I'm sure we'll learn something from you if only that you ain't very deep.


are you rapping that cause I hear some lyrics in that statement.


----------



## Cryptick`

asaratis said:


> Welcome.
> 
> At 19, you can't be very deep...and you ain't unique.  Your kind is everywhere...including on this site.
> 
> Again, welcome to the site.  I'm sure we'll learn something from you if only that you ain't very deep.



Wow, limting my level of depth to age... bold statement. As if age constitutes profundity *giggles* 

I'll grant you i'm not very deep if you admit you're not very intelligent... lol


----------



## Coyote

Welcome.....watch out for the fleas though.....


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHnZS8mAKGM]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Colin

You hitting on him already Terry!


----------



## Terry

Colin said:


> You hitting on him already Terry!


ME? OH hell no...I'm old enough to be his/her  oh fergetaboutit


----------



## Liability

Cryptick` said:


> Im 19 years old, probably the youngest on the board.
> 
> Think of me as a hood philosopher.. lol The mentality is very gangsta.* * * *



Oh shit.

Another one.


----------



## Cryptick`

^ put me on game with my kind... So that we can orgainize and take over the board as we do the streets.


----------



## Yurt

lol....you're no gangster

and zona is a our youngest member, he is a fourth grader


----------



## asaratis

Cryptick` said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> At 19, you can't be very deep...and you ain't unique.  Your kind is everywhere...including on this site.
> 
> Again, welcome to the site.  I'm sure we'll learn something from you if only that you ain't very deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, limting my level of depth to age... bold statement. As if age constitutes profundity *giggles*
> 
> I'll grant you i'm not very deep if you admit you're not very intelligent... lol
Click to expand...

The proof is in the pudding.



Yurt said:


> lol....you're no gangster
> 
> and zona is a our youngest member, he is a fourth grader


..and has more depth than this high school drop out.



Cryptick` said:


> ^ put me on game with my kind... So that we can orgainize and take over the board as we do the streets.


----------



## Liability

Yurt said:


> lol....you're no gangster
> 
> and zona is a our youngest member, he is a fourth grader



Get outta town!  Really?

Zona graduated 3rd Grade?


----------



## asaratis




----------



## Zoom-boing

Well damn, color me jealous.  Welcome.


----------



## Kalam

Welcome!


----------



## Cryptick`

these are some adorable replies... 

and of course im not a gangster

for peopel with as many posts are you guys have, i would think your take in reading on this boare would have left you people with keen comprehension skills. But unfortunately the last few posts have shown otherwise.

oh well...


----------



## Gunny

Cryptick` said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> At 19, you can't be very deep...and you ain't unique.  Your kind is everywhere...including on this site.
> 
> Again, welcome to the site.  I'm sure we'll learn something from you if only that you ain't very deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, limting my level of depth to age... bold statement. As if age constitutes profundity *giggles*
> 
> I'll grant you i'm not very deep if you admit you're not very intelligent... lol
Click to expand...


You posting *giggles* pretty much says it all, young 'un.  Don't mistake youth, athleticism and intelligence for age, treachery and cunning.  You got a LOT to learn and it doesn't come from a book.  You got to walk the mile ...


----------



## Liability

Cryptick` said:


> these are some adorable replies...
> 
> and of course im not a gangster
> 
> for peopel with as many posts are you guys have, i would think your take in reading on this boare would have left you people with keen comprehension skills. But unfortunately the last few posts have shown otherwise.
> 
> oh well...



Oh, gee.  Don't take it to heart so.

It's just that you come across like a douche is all.


----------



## 007

Pull up your pants, drop the little pussy gang colors avatar and quit acting like an arrogant little giggling twit, and maybe you could learn how to properly make friends on a message board when you're the cherry. 

Wiggers don't impress anyone.


----------



## PixieStix

It must feel good to be a gangsta 

Welcome, gangsta guy


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eniw_S8JaJM]YouTube - Office Space Damn It feels good to be a gangsta scene[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Cryptick` said:


> Im 19 years old, probably the youngest on the board.
> 
> Think of me as a hood philosopher.. lol The mentality is very gangsta.
> 
> Fact is, my kind would never be thought to be on a board like this, let alone on the internet. But im a different breed
> 
> Anyways, i plan on staying active and devolping good relationships and exchanging in deep conversation.
> 
> That's my aim, hope this to be an honorable community.


 
You don't seem to have the gangta talk down.

You are suppose to say, "hey yo whutsup, mutha"


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> Cryptick` said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> At 19, you can't be very deep...and you ain't unique.  Your kind is everywhere...including on this site.
> 
> Again, welcome to the site.  I'm sure we'll learn something from you if only that you ain't very deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, limting my level of depth to age... bold statement. As if age constitutes profundity *giggles*
> 
> I'll grant you i'm not very deep if you admit you're not very intelligent... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posting *giggles* pretty much says it all, young 'un.  Don't mistake youth, athleticism and intelligence for age, treachery and cunning.  You got a LOT to learn and it doesn't come from a book.  You got to walk the mile ...
Click to expand...


LMAO. Newbie bitchslapped by the Gunny within a couple of posts. You the man! That had to hurt.


----------



## Sunni Man

Welcome

Are you a "nigga" or a "wigger" ???


----------



## PixieStix

Sunni Man said:


> Are you a "nigga" or a "wigger" ???


 
That would be "wigga"


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cryptick` said:


> these are some adorable replies...
> 
> and of course im not a gangster
> 
> for peopel with as many posts are you guys have, i would think your take in reading on this boare would have left you people with keen comprehension skills. But unfortunately the last few posts have shown otherwise.
> 
> oh well...



Sarcasm . . . you missed it.


----------



## Luissa

Cryptick` said:


> Im 19 years old, probably the youngest on the board.
> 
> Think of me as a hood philosopher.. lol The mentality is very gangsta.
> 
> Fact is, my kind would never be thought to be on a board like this, let alone on the internet. But im a different breed
> 
> Anyways, i plan on staying active and devolping good relationships and exchanging in deep conversation.
> 
> That's my aim, hope this to be an honorable community.


I think we have a child together?


----------



## Sunni Man

PixieStix said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a "nigga" or a "wigger" ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be "wigga"
Click to expand...

I can't stand wigga's 

They are basically retarded and embrassment to their race


----------



## Luissa

Sunni Man said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a "nigga" or a "wigger" ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be "wigga"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't stand wigga's
> 
> They are basically retarded and embrassment to their race
Click to expand...


you are an embrassment to your race


----------



## Cryptick`

Wiggas are white people fronting like gangsters. 

I am not white, therefor would not fall into the category which i have been placed in. 

Glad to see the people on here have personality, that goes a long ways. I think ill fit in here just fine. 

But again, so that people don't emberrass themselves, never claimed to be a 'G'. And gang colors? That's the cover of a mixtape my friend, symbolozing something greater then gang atire. Most white people are distant from understanding things outside there norm though, so It doesn't suprise me when they get shit wrong over and over and over again. It's coo though

But as always it is so evident that people will see what they want themselves to see regardless of what is true. So ill continue to let the posts flow and enjoy the picture that you guys are slowly painting of myself. 


side note - any fans of hip-hop?


----------



## Liability

Cryptick` said:


> Wiggas are white people fronting like gangsters.
> 
> I am not white, therefor would not fall into the category which i have been placed in.
> 
> Glad to see the people on here have personality, that goes along ways. I think ill fit in here just fine.
> 
> But again, so that people don't emberrass themselves, never claimed to be a 'G'.
> 
> But as always it is so evident that people will see what they want themselves to see regardless of what is true. So ill continue to let the posts flow and enjoy the picture that you guys are slowly painting of myself.
> 
> 
> side note - any fans of hip-hop?



New member fuckstyck keeps embarrassing himself.

This is so sad.


----------



## Terry

Cryptick` said:


> Wiggas are white people fronting like gangsters.
> 
> I am not white, therefor would not fall into the category which i have been placed in.
> 
> Glad to see the people on here have personality, that goes a long ways. I think ill fit in here just fine.
> 
> But again, so that people don't emberrass themselves, never claimed to be a 'G'. And gang colors? That's the cover of a mixtape my friend, symbolozing something greater then gang atire. Most white people are distant from understanding things outside there norm though, so It doesn't suprise me when they get shit wrong over and over and over again. It's coo though
> 
> But as always it is so evident that people will see what they want themselves to see regardless of what is true. So ill continue to let the posts flow and enjoy the picture that you guys are slowly painting of myself.
> 
> 
> side note - any fans of hip-hop?


I suppose this 





> Think of me as a hood philosopher.. lol The mentality is very gangsta.


 had nothing to do with peoples perception eh?


----------



## rightwinger

Oh Jeeze......... a freaking poser


----------



## Cryptick`

Yo Terry, if you came at me like 'Yo son, I just smashed mad hoe's last night dawg... i'm telling you, the mentality is mad pimp mayne' - i'm not going to sit there and say to myself _I can't believe this guy exploits woman for sex!_

It's important to look at what's being said in the context that it was said in. 

Having a militant, gangsta, 'i dont take nothing from no one' mentality doesn't constitute me being a member of a gang.


But here's the way people work. Instead of accepting that as someone's characteristics and taking it at face value, people will go as far as to copy and paste pictures, videos, and make statements that try to belittle one's morale in order to give themselves as well as others a laugh. This kind of conduct is practiced all the time, more so in the schooling institutions, it's just to bad that it continues even on the most frivolous of things such as a message board. Even funnier, people will go as far as to think they actually know who you are. Are people really that arrogant, or is ignorance really that  contagious of a diesase? 

people...


----------



## sitarro

Cryptick` said:


> Yo Terry, if you came at me like 'Yo son, I just smashed mad hoe's last night dawg... i'm telling you, the mentality is mad pimp mayne' - i'm not going to sit there and say to myself _I can't believe this guy exploits woman for sex!_
> 
> It's important to look at what's being said in the context that it was said in.
> 
> Having a militant, gangsta, 'i dont take nothing from no one' mentality doesn't constitute me being a member of a gang.
> 
> 
> But here's the way people work. Instead of accepting that as someone's characteristics and taking it at face value, people will go as far as to copy and paste pictures, videos, and make statements that try to belittle one's morale in order to give themselves as well as others a laugh. This kind of conduct is practiced all the time, more so in the schooling institutions, it's just to bad that it continues even on the most frivolous of things such as a message board. Even funnier, people will go as far as to think they actually know who you are. Are people really that arrogant, or is ignorance really that  contagious of a diesase?
> 
> people...



What a joke....... hey gangta boy, why don't cha get some learnin' on and maybe sum of dat spell check Yo?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cryptick` said:


> Yo Terry, if you came at me like 'Yo son, I just smashed mad hoe's last night dawg... i'm telling you, the mentality is mad pimp mayne' - i'm not going to sit there and say to myself _I can't believe this guy exploits woman for sex!_
> 
> It's important to look at what's being said in the context that it was said in.
> 
> Having a militant, gangsta, 'i dont take nothing from no one' mentality doesn't constitute
> 
> 
> But here's the way people work. Instead of accepting that as someone's characteristics and taking it at face value, people will go as far as to copy and paste pictures, videos, and make statements that try to belittle one's morale in order to give themselves as well as others a laugh. This kind of conduct is practiced all the time, more so in the schooling institutions, it's just to bad that it continues even on the most frivolous of things such as a message board. Even funnier, people will go as far as to think they actually know who you are. Are people really that arrogant, or is ignorance really that  contagious of a diesase?
> 
> people...




Yo 'tick . . . grab a sense of humor about yo dawg self cause you gonna need it here.  Nah mean?


----------



## Terry

Cryptick` said:


> Yo Terry, if you came at me like 'Yo son, I just smashed mad hoe's last night dawg... i'm telling you, the mentality is mad pimp mayne' - i'm not going to sit there and say to myself _I can't believe this guy exploits woman for sex!_
> 
> It's important to look at what's being said in the context that it was said in.
> 
> Having a militant, gangsta, 'i dont take nothing from no one' mentality doesn't constitute me being a member of a gang.
> 
> 
> But here's the way people work. Instead of accepting that as someone's characteristics and taking it at face value, people will go as far as to copy and paste pictures, videos, and make statements that try to belittle one's morale in order to give themselves as well as others a laugh. This kind of conduct is practiced all the time, more so in the schooling institutions, it's just to bad that it continues even on the most frivolous of things such as a message board. Even funnier, people will go as far as to think they actually know who you are. Are people really that arrogant, or is ignorance really that  contagious of a diesase?
> 
> people...


Yo Cryptic your game is boring...find a new one.


----------



## Cryptick`

Zoom-boing said:


> Yo 'tick . . . grab a sense of humor about yo dawg self cause you gonna need it here.  Nah mean?


I feel you. I'm just seeing how far this will ride out lawl 


Like i said, im enjoying this.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cryptick` said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo 'tick . . . grab a sense of humor about yo dawg self cause you gonna need it here.  Nah mean?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you. I'm just seeing how far this will ride out lawl
> 
> 
> Like i said, im enjoying this.
Click to expand...


  Points for you dude, you gots some humor after all.


----------



## Cryptick`

So where does the majority of posting go on? 

What section..


----------



## Terry

Cryptick` said:


> So where does the majority of posting go on?
> 
> What section..


I always click on New Post at the top.


----------



## Cryptick`

yo Terry, keep it hood...

you smoke herb?


----------



## Terry

That would be a big "NO"


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

While Illmatic is one of the greatest albums ever made you might want to cut your signature down as I believe the board rules state that it can only be 10 lines long.


----------



## Cryptick`

^ and with that post you just became my nigga

Will do...


----------



## 007

Cryptick` said:


> yo Terry, keep it hood...
> 
> you smoke herb?



Holy shit... what a fucking DUNCE...


----------



## Dis

Cryptick` said:


> Im 19 years old, probably the youngest on the board.
> 
> Think of me as a hood philosopher.. lol The mentality is very gangsta.
> 
> Fact is, my kind would never be thought to be on a board like this, let alone on the internet. But im a different breed
> 
> Anyways, i plan on staying active and devolping good relationships and exchanging in deep conversation.
> 
> That's my aim, hope this to be an honorable community.



Seriously?  Tryouts for Sesame Street Kiddie Rapper are down the hall, and to your left. 

Why don't you talk like you have some sense?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ah, give him a break.  He's just being jiggy.  Yo. (I'm so jiggy)


----------



## Dis

Zoom-boing said:


> Ah, give him a break.  He's just being jiggy.  Yo. (I'm so jiggy)



Will Smith was jiggy about 20 years ago.  The OP?  Dude ain't got jig.  

I expect he needs to get some pants that stay up around his ass, take out the 1/2" round fake diamonds from his ears, get a real haircut, buy a shirt with buttons, and remember the speaking skills he was taught from infancy on.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dis said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, give him a break.  He's just being jiggy.  Yo. (I'm so jiggy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith was jiggy about 20 years ago.  The OP?  Dude ain't got jig.
> 
> I expect he needs to get some pants that stay up around his ass, take out the 1/2" round fake diamonds from his ears, get a real haircut, buy a shirt with buttons, and remember the speaking skills he was taught from infancy on.
Click to expand...


I think the OP is having some fun.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

I think people around here are a little too preoccupied with what other people are wearing, especially when they can't even see them.


----------



## 007

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I think people around here are a little too preoccupied with what other people are wearing, especially when they can't even see them.



If someone said they were Amish, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a farmer, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a businessman, you'd know what they were wearing... etc., etc., etc.. So when this little PUNK comes on here with this nigga, gangsta act, it doesn't take a genius to figure what he's wearing. That is if he is what he say's he is. He might be putting on an act just to fuck with people here, and then he might not. If he is just fucking with people, he can fuck off. If he isn't, then the nigga gangsta thingie is pathetic. He needs to get a fucking life.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Pale Rider said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people around here are a little too preoccupied with what other people are wearing, especially when they can't even see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone said they were Amish, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a farmer, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a businessman, you'd know what they were wearing... etc., etc., etc.. So when this little PUNK comes on here with this nigga, gangsta act, it doesn't take a genius to figure what he's wearing. That is if he is what he say's he is. He might be putting on an act just to fuck with people here, and then he might not. If he is just fucking with people, he can fuck off. If he isn't, then the nigga gangsta thingie is pathetic. He needs to get a fucking life.
Click to expand...


And?  Why are you worried about what he's wearing?


----------



## 007

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people around here are a little too preoccupied with what other people are wearing, especially when they can't even see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone said they were Amish, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a farmer, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a businessman, you'd know what they were wearing... etc., etc., etc.. So when this little PUNK comes on here with this nigga, gangsta act, it doesn't take a genius to figure what he's wearing. That is if he is what he say's he is. He might be putting on an act just to fuck with people here, and then he might not. If he is just fucking with people, he can fuck off. If he isn't, then the nigga gangsta thingie is pathetic. He needs to get a fucking life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  Why are you worried about what he's wearing?
Click to expand...


And? Show me where I said I was "worried" about it?

Don't play fucking games man. I made a point, and it's got nothing to do with being "worried" about jack shit.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Pale Rider said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone said they were Amish, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a farmer, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a businessman, you'd know what they were wearing... etc., etc., etc.. So when this little PUNK comes on here with this nigga, gangsta act, it doesn't take a genius to figure what he's wearing. That is if he is what he say's he is. He might be putting on an act just to fuck with people here, and then he might not. If he is just fucking with people, he can fuck off. If he isn't, then the nigga gangsta thingie is pathetic. He needs to get a fucking life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?  Why are you worried about what he's wearing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Show me where I said I was "worried" about it?
> 
> Don't play fucking games man. I made a point, and it's got nothing to do with being worried about jack shit.
Click to expand...


If you weren't worried about it you wouldn't have felt the need to bring it up.


----------



## Huh?

cryptick` said:


> *wuss hood wid it yall*
> 
> im 19 years old, probably the youngest on the board.
> 
> Think of me as a hood philosopher.. Lol the mentality is very gangsta.
> 
> Fact is, my kind would never be thought to be on a board like this, let alone on the internet. But im a different breed
> 
> anyways, i plan on staying active and devolping good relationships and *exchanging in deep conversation.*
> 
> that's my aim, hope this to be an honorable community.



&#1054; &#1095;&#1077;&#1084; &#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1093;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080; &#1042;&#1072;&#1089; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1103;&#1090;?


----------



## Cryptick`

Pale Rider said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people around here are a little too preoccupied with what other people are wearing, especially when they can't even see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone said they were Amish, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a farmer, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a businessman, you'd know what they were wearing... etc., etc., etc.. So when this little PUNK comes on here with this nigga, gangsta act, it doesn't take a genius to figure what he's wearing. That is if he is what he say's he is. He might be putting on an act just to fuck with people here, and then he might not. If he is just fucking with people, he can fuck off. If he isn't, then the nigga gangsta thingie is pathetic. He needs to get a fucking life.
Click to expand...

meng if dis wuh n da streetz i be straight dippin
ya girl peep da steeze n den i be straight hittin
the swag is superb dont trip on my fit
niggas talk bold on the computer, n da streetz dey aint shid
but if this were in the streetz dere's sumthin u should know-tho
I shoot so many clips I'll take ya whole crew photo


----------



## 007

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?  Why are you worried about what he's wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Show me where I said I was "worried" about it?
> 
> Don't play fucking games man. I made a point, and it's got nothing to do with being worried about jack shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't worried about it you wouldn't have felt the need to bring it up.
Click to expand...


Well, dumbass, I wasn't the first to bring it up... which actually is a moot point regardless. There still is no indication given anywhere where anyone said they were "worried."

Get yourself a dictionary, look up "worried," then maybe you'll learn how to properly apply it to a subject.


----------



## editec

We need different perspectives to make this place worth reading.

Looking forward to seeing the world through your point of view.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cryptick` said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people around here are a little too preoccupied with what other people are wearing, especially when they can't even see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone said they were Amish, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a farmer, you'd know what they were wearing. If they told you they were a businessman, you'd know what they were wearing... etc., etc., etc.. So when this little PUNK comes on here with this nigga, gangsta act, it doesn't take a genius to figure what he's wearing. That is if he is what he say's he is. He might be putting on an act just to fuck with people here, and then he might not. If he is just fucking with people, he can fuck off. If he isn't, then the nigga gangsta thingie is pathetic. He needs to get a fucking life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meng if dis wuh n da streetz i be straight dippin
> ya girl peep da steeze n den i be straight hittin
> the swag is superb dont trip on my fit
> niggas talk bold on the computer, n da streetz dey aint shid
> but if this were in the streetz dere's sumthin u should know-tho
> I shoot so many clips I'll take ya whole crew photo
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## 007




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Pale Rider said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Show me where I said I was "worried" about it?
> 
> Don't play fucking games man. I made a point, and it's got nothing to do with being worried about jack shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't worried about it you wouldn't have felt the need to bring it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, dumbass, I wasn't the first to bring it up... which actually is a moot point regardless. There still is no indication given anywhere where anyone said they were "worried."
> 
> Get yourself a dictionary, look up "worried," then maybe you'll learn how to properly apply it to a subject.
Click to expand...


Well, bud, if the shoe fits wear it.  I wasn't referring to anybody in particular when I made the post about people making fun of what he's wearing, just in general.  You decided to respond and put yourself in that camp.  One can only come to the conclusion that you are indeed worried about what he's wearing.


----------



## 007

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't worried about it you wouldn't have felt the need to bring it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, dumbass, I wasn't the first to bring it up... which actually is a moot point regardless. There still is no indication given anywhere where anyone said they were "worried."
> 
> Get yourself a dictionary, look up "worried," then maybe you'll learn how to properly apply it to a subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, bud, if the shoe fits wear it.  I wasn't referring to anybody in particular when I made the post about people making fun of what he's wearing, just in general.  You decided to respond and put yourself in that camp.  One can only come to the conclusion that you are indeed worried about what he's wearing.
Click to expand...


Well, at least now we can isolate the problem. You've come to the wrong conclusion. No big shock there though. You just wanted something to whine about. What's the matter? Your boss been ridden your ass a little heavy lately? A little too much pent up anxiety there son? Well, you'll get over, hopefully. I mean you don't want sound like you're suffering from PMS all the time... do you?


----------



## Dis

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't worried about it you wouldn't have felt the need to bring it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, dumbass, I wasn't the first to bring it up... which actually is a moot point regardless. There still is no indication given anywhere where anyone said they were "worried."
> 
> Get yourself a dictionary, look up "worried," then maybe you'll learn how to properly apply it to a subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, bud, if the shoe fits wear it.  I wasn't referring to anybody in particular when I made the post about people making fun of what he's wearing, just in general.  You decided to respond and put yourself in that camp.  One can only come to the conclusion that you are indeed worried about what he's wearing.
Click to expand...


So...  If you see someone covered in tattoos from head to foot, body piercings all over, shaved head, ratty, torn clothes, clutching a bottle of booze, do you assume hes a doctor? Or do you profile him based on  set of common factors?

Dude came in sounding like some uneducated little hooptey-fuck, and that's what he's going to get treated like - right down to the assumption that his pants are hanging off his ass and he doesn't know how to pull them up.


----------



## noose4

cryptick undergoing his gangsta training

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfhPFWloYIw]YouTube - How to be Gangster (nigahiga)[/ame]


----------



## 007

Dis said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, dumbass, I wasn't the first to bring it up... which actually is a moot point regardless. There still is no indication given anywhere where anyone said they were "worried."
> 
> Get yourself a dictionary, look up "worried," then maybe you'll learn how to properly apply it to a subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bud, if the shoe fits wear it.  I wasn't referring to anybody in particular when I made the post about people making fun of what he's wearing, just in general.  You decided to respond and put yourself in that camp.  One can only come to the conclusion that you are indeed worried about what he's wearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...  If you see someone covered in tattoos from head to foot, body piercings all over, shaved head, ratty, torn clothes, clutching a bottle of booze, do you assume hes a doctor? Or do you profile him based on  set of common factors?
> 
> Dude came in sounding like some uneducated little hooptey-fuck, and that's what he's going to get treated like - right down to the assumption that his pants are hanging off his ass and he doesn't know how to pull them up.
Click to expand...


Oh... now Shat... now YOU'RE "worried" about his clothes too...


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Pale Rider said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, dumbass, I wasn't the first to bring it up... which actually is a moot point regardless. There still is no indication given anywhere where anyone said they were "worried."
> 
> Get yourself a dictionary, look up "worried," then maybe you'll learn how to properly apply it to a subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bud, if the shoe fits wear it.  I wasn't referring to anybody in particular when I made the post about people making fun of what he's wearing, just in general.  You decided to respond and put yourself in that camp.  One can only come to the conclusion that you are indeed worried about what he's wearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least now we can isolate the problem. You've come to the wrong conclusion. No big shock there though. You just wanted to something to whine about. What's the matter? Your boss been ridden your ass a little heavy lately? A little too much pent up anxiety there son? Well, you'll get over, hopefully. I mean you don't want sound like you're suffering from PMS all the time... do you?
Click to expand...


Wow you got me.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dis said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, dumbass, I wasn't the first to bring it up... which actually is a moot point regardless. There still is no indication given anywhere where anyone said they were "worried."
> 
> Get yourself a dictionary, look up "worried," then maybe you'll learn how to properly apply it to a subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bud, if the shoe fits wear it.  I wasn't referring to anybody in particular when I made the post about people making fun of what he's wearing, just in general.  You decided to respond and put yourself in that camp.  One can only come to the conclusion that you are indeed worried about what he's wearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...  If you see someone covered in tattoos from head to foot, body piercings all over, shaved head, ratty, torn clothes, clutching a bottle of booze, do you assume hes a doctor? Or do you profile him based on  set of common factors?
> 
> Dude came in sounding like some uneducated little hooptey-fuck, and that's what he's going to get treated like - right down to the assumption that his pants are hanging off his ass and he doesn't know how to pull them up.
Click to expand...


I don't worry about what they do for a living.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Pale Rider said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bud, if the shoe fits wear it.  I wasn't referring to anybody in particular when I made the post about people making fun of what he's wearing, just in general.  You decided to respond and put yourself in that camp.  One can only come to the conclusion that you are indeed worried about what he's wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...  If you see someone covered in tattoos from head to foot, body piercings all over, shaved head, ratty, torn clothes, clutching a bottle of booze, do you assume hes a doctor? Or do you profile him based on  set of common factors?
> 
> Dude came in sounding like some uneducated little hooptey-fuck, and that's what he's going to get treated like - right down to the assumption that his pants are hanging off his ass and he doesn't know how to pull them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh... now Shat... now YOU'RE "worried" about his clothes too...
Click to expand...


Obviously.


----------



## 007

kevin_kennedy said:


> pale rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> so...  If you see someone covered in tattoos from head to foot, body piercings all over, shaved head, ratty, torn clothes, clutching a bottle of booze, do you assume hes a doctor? Or do you profile him based on  set of common factors?
> 
> Dude came in sounding like some uneducated little hooptey-fuck, and that's what he's going to get treated like - right down to the assumption that his pants are hanging off his ass and he doesn't know how to pull them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh... Now shat... Now you're "worried" about his clothes too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously.
Click to expand...

B-o-l-o-g-n-a.


----------



## Dis

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bud, if the shoe fits wear it.  I wasn't referring to anybody in particular when I made the post about people making fun of what he's wearing, just in general.  You decided to respond and put yourself in that camp.  One can only come to the conclusion that you are indeed worried about what he's wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...  If you see someone covered in tattoos from head to foot, body piercings all over, shaved head, ratty, torn clothes, clutching a bottle of booze, do you assume hes a doctor? Or do you profile him based on  set of common factors?
> 
> Dude came in sounding like some uneducated little hooptey-fuck, and that's what he's going to get treated like - right down to the assumption that his pants are hanging off his ass and he doesn't know how to pull them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about what they do for a living.
Click to expand...


Then why are you so worried about how people are responding in this thread?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dis said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...  If you see someone covered in tattoos from head to foot, body piercings all over, shaved head, ratty, torn clothes, clutching a bottle of booze, do you assume hes a doctor? Or do you profile him based on  set of common factors?
> 
> Dude came in sounding like some uneducated little hooptey-fuck, and that's what he's going to get treated like - right down to the assumption that his pants are hanging off his ass and he doesn't know how to pull them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't worry about what they do for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you so worried about how people are responding in this thread?
Click to expand...


I take it a bit personally when people try to make what other people are wearing a big issue when it doesn't mean a thing.  I sag my pants and I doubt anyone on this board would have been able to typecast me like that based on my posts.


----------



## Dis

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't worry about what they do for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so worried about how people are responding in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it a bit personally when people try to make what other people are wearing a big issue when it doesn't mean a thing.  I sag my pants and I doubt anyone on this board would have been able to typecast me like that based on my posts.
Click to expand...


You sure they're not just sagging because of all the bullshit you're carrying around?

And..while we're at it.. What IS the point?  We don't want to see your underwear.  Is it really so hard to wear clothes that fit?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dis said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so worried about how people are responding in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it a bit personally when people try to make what other people are wearing a big issue when it doesn't mean a thing.  I sag my pants and I doubt anyone on this board would have been able to typecast me like that based on my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure they're not just sagging because of all the bullshit you're carrying around?
> 
> And..while we're at it.. What IS the point?  We don't want to see your underwear.  Is it really so hard to wear clothes that fit?
Click to expand...


If you don't want to see somebody's underwear then don't look.


----------



## Dis

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it a bit personally when people try to make what other people are wearing a big issue when it doesn't mean a thing.  I sag my pants and I doubt anyone on this board would have been able to typecast me like that based on my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure they're not just sagging because of all the bullshit you're carrying around?
> 
> And..while we're at it.. What IS the point?  We don't want to see your underwear.  Is it really so hard to wear clothes that fit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't want to see somebody's underwear then don't look.
Click to expand...


Kind of hard NOT to when your pants are around your knees.

Care to address the rest of my questions, or are you just going to skirt them?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dis said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure they're not just sagging because of all the bullshit you're carrying around?
> 
> And..while we're at it.. What IS the point?  We don't want to see your underwear.  Is it really so hard to wear clothes that fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to see somebody's underwear then don't look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of hard NOT to when your pants are around your knees.
> 
> Care to address the rest of my questions, or are you just going to skirt them?
Click to expand...


No, I really don't care to to be honest.  Why do you wear what you wear?


----------



## Dis

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to see somebody's underwear then don't look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard NOT to when your pants are around your knees.
> 
> Care to address the rest of my questions, or are you just going to skirt them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I really don't care to to be honest.  Why do you wear what you wear?
Click to expand...


I wear what I wear to work because it shows professionalism.  I wear what I wear on weekends because it's comfortable.

Why do you wear pants down around your knees?  And are you actually going to tell me it's professional and/or comfortable?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dis said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard NOT to when your pants are around your knees.
> 
> Care to address the rest of my questions, or are you just going to skirt them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I really don't care to to be honest.  Why do you wear what you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wear what I wear to work because it shows professionalism.  I wear what I wear on weekends because it's comfortable.
> 
> Why do you wear pants down around your knees?  And are you actually going to tell me it's professional and/or comfortable?
Click to expand...


I don't personally wear my pants down to my knees, but I wear what I do because it's comfortable.  But people wear what they wear because they choose to.  What does it matter what reason they do?  What if I said I don't want to have to see people in professional clothes that you say you wear during the week?  Would you stop wearing them or would you tell me to mind my own business?

How's the saying go?  "Judge not, lest ye be judged"?


----------



## Dis

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I really don't care to to be honest.  Why do you wear what you wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear what I wear to work because it shows professionalism.  I wear what I wear on weekends because it's comfortable.
> 
> Why do you wear pants down around your knees?  And are you actually going to tell me it's professional and/or comfortable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't personally wear my pants down to my knees, but I wear what I do because it's comfortable.  But people wear what they wear because they choose to.  What does it matter what reason they do?  What if I said I don't want to have to see people in professional clothes that you say you wear during the week?  Would you stop wearing them or would you tell me to mind my own business?
> 
> How's the saying go?  "Judge not, lest ye be judged"?
Click to expand...


When your underwear are flapping in the breeze right in front of me in the local mall, it IS my business.

But, you're right.. If you want to look like some hooptey fuck waste of life, that's all on you.  Just don't get pissy when people stereotype you as such.

What are you going to stereotype me as?  A responsible, professional individual?  God, no.  Not that.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dis said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wear what I wear to work because it shows professionalism.  I wear what I wear on weekends because it's comfortable.
> 
> Why do you wear pants down around your knees?  And are you actually going to tell me it's professional and/or comfortable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't personally wear my pants down to my knees, but I wear what I do because it's comfortable.  But people wear what they wear because they choose to.  What does it matter what reason they do?  What if I said I don't want to have to see people in professional clothes that you say you wear during the week?  Would you stop wearing them or would you tell me to mind my own business?
> 
> How's the saying go?  "Judge not, lest ye be judged"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When your underwear are flapping in the breeze right in front of me in the local mall, it IS my business.
> 
> But, you're right.. If you want to look like some hooptey fuck waste of life, that's all on you.  Just don't get pissy when people stereotype you as such.
> 
> What are you going to stereotype me as?  A responsible, professional individual?  God, no.  Not that.
Click to expand...


I try not to stereotype people.  The collective mindset is ugly and I don't really want anything to do with it.


----------



## Dis

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't personally wear my pants down to my knees, but I wear what I do because it's comfortable.  But people wear what they wear because they choose to.  What does it matter what reason they do?  What if I said I don't want to have to see people in professional clothes that you say you wear during the week?  Would you stop wearing them or would you tell me to mind my own business?
> 
> How's the saying go?  "Judge not, lest ye be judged"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your underwear are flapping in the breeze right in front of me in the local mall, it IS my business.
> 
> But, you're right.. If you want to look like some hooptey fuck waste of life, that's all on you.  Just don't get pissy when people stereotype you as such.
> 
> What are you going to stereotype me as?  A responsible, professional individual?  God, no.  Not that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try not to stereotype people.  The collective mindset is ugly and I don't really want anything to do with it.
Click to expand...


And yet you go out of your way to dress the part?

Heh.  You sound like every other teenager..  "I'm just being me"...


----------



## rightwinger

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I really don't care to to be honest.  Why do you wear what you wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear what I wear to work because it shows professionalism.  I wear what I wear on weekends because it's comfortable.
> 
> Why do you wear pants down around your knees?  And are you actually going to tell me it's professional and/or comfortable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't personally wear my pants down to my knees, but I wear what I do because it's comfortable.  But people wear what they wear because they choose to.  What does it matter what reason they do?  What if I said I don't want to have to see people in professional clothes that you say you wear during the week?  Would you stop wearing them or would you tell me to mind my own business?
> 
> How's the saying go?  "Judge not, lest ye be judged"?
Click to expand...


Kevin

How about tatts and piercings?

What you got?   Just curious


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dis said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your underwear are flapping in the breeze right in front of me in the local mall, it IS my business.
> 
> But, you're right.. If you want to look like some hooptey fuck waste of life, that's all on you.  Just don't get pissy when people stereotype you as such.
> 
> What are you going to stereotype me as?  A responsible, professional individual?  God, no.  Not that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to stereotype people.  The collective mindset is ugly and I don't really want anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you go out of your way to dress the part?
> 
> Heh.  You sound like every other teenager..  "I'm just being me"...
Click to expand...


Well I'm 21, so not technically a teenager.  But I don't worry about "just being me," I suppose.  I just wear what I like and am comfortable in.


----------



## 007

Well I judge, because others judge me, and my judgment of anyone that hangs his pants off his ass with his under wear and ass cheeks hanging out is a moron and a punk. It has to be the most idiotic dress fad in history. It's almost as if the people that do it just decided... _"hey, I'm going to try and look as stupid as I possibly can the way I dress."_


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Pale Rider said:


> Well I judge, because others judge me, and my judgment of anyone that hangs his pants off his ass with his under wear and ass cheeks hanging out is a moron and a punk. It has to be the most idiotic dress fad in history. It's almost as if the people that do it just decided... _"hey, I'm going to try and look as stupid as I possibly can the way I dress."_



Well good for you.


----------



## 007

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I judge, because others judge me, and my judgment of anyone that hangs his pants off his ass with his under wear and ass cheeks hanging out is a moron and a punk. It has to be the most idiotic dress fad in history. It's almost as if the people that do it just decided... _"hey, I'm going to try and look as stupid as I possibly can the way I dress."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you.
Click to expand...


I know you're already aware that what I just said above is what the vast majority think. So why you willfully do that to yourself is beyond me. Unless you're on one of those FTW, rebellious, youth kicks. You do it BECAUSE you know people don't like it. For some odd reason, that pleases you.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Pale Rider said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I judge, because others judge me, and my judgment of anyone that hangs his pants off his ass with his under wear and ass cheeks hanging out is a moron and a punk. It has to be the most idiotic dress fad in history. It's almost as if the people that do it just decided... _"hey, I'm going to try and look as stupid as I possibly can the way I dress."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're already aware that what I just said above is what the vast majority think. So why you willfully do that to yourself is beyond me. Unless you're on one of those FTW, rebellious, youth kicks. You do it BECAUSE you know people don't like it. For some odd reason, that pleases you.
Click to expand...


Well as already stated in this thread I simply wear what I like and what I'm comfortable in.  If the rest of the world has a problem with it then it's simply their problem.  But I don't have a problem addressing the situation when people try to irrationally insult somebody based on what they're wearing.


----------



## 007

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're already aware that what I just said above is what the vast majority think. So why you willfully do that to yourself is beyond me. Unless you're on one of those FTW, rebellious, youth kicks. You do it BECAUSE you know people don't like it. For some odd reason, that pleases you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well as already stated in this thread I simply wear what I like and what I'm comfortable in.  If the rest of the world has a problem with it then it's simply their problem.  But I don't have a problem addressing the situation when people try to irrationally insult somebody based on what they're wearing.
Click to expand...


Which is what someone has probably done to you because of the dumb way it looks, and also why you now have a pet peeve about it.

Well sorry KK, that's the way the world is. You walk around dressed like a nincompoop, you'll be reacted to and treated like a nincompoop. If I owned a business and two young men came walking in, one dressed in nice slacks, a button up shirt, belt, and hard soled shoes, and then the other came in wearing wigger pants hanging off the bottom side of his ass, his boxer under wear showing, a white tank top, tennis shoes and steal ring through his lip, I wouldn't even have to TALK to two of them. I'd already KNOW who I was going to give the job to... and it WOULDN'T BE THE LATTER. 

So you do your thing... you dress the way you want... but don't get all wigged out when people judge you, because in essence of the situation, you're begging to be judged, and sad part about it is, they're probably going to be right about you in the their judgment. So suck it up... deal with it... you're bringing it on yourself.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I never did get the whole 'pants half way down the ass with the drawers sticking out' thing.  I say, toss the pants and just walk around in yer drawers.  Why do it half-assed . . . if your gonna give a peek pony up and give us the whole show.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Pale Rider said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're already aware that what I just said above is what the vast majority think. So why you willfully do that to yourself is beyond me. Unless you're on one of those FTW, rebellious, youth kicks. You do it BECAUSE you know people don't like it. For some odd reason, that pleases you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as already stated in this thread I simply wear what I like and what I'm comfortable in.  If the rest of the world has a problem with it then it's simply their problem.  But I don't have a problem addressing the situation when people try to irrationally insult somebody based on what they're wearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is what someone has probably done to you because of the dumb way it looks, and also why you now have a pet peeve about it.
> 
> Well sorry KK, that's the way the world is. You walk around dressed like a nincompoop, you'll be reacted to and treated like a nincompoop. If I owned a business and two young men came walking in, one dressed in nice slacks, a button up shirt, belt, and hard soled shoes, and then the other came in wearing wigger pants hanging off the bottom side of his ass, his boxer under wear showing, a white tank top, tennis shoes and steal ring through his lip, I wouldn't even have to TALK to two of them. I'd already KNOW who I was going to give the job to... and it WOULDN'T BE THE LATTER.
> 
> So you do your thing... you dress the way you want... but don't get all wigged out when people judge you, because in essence of the situation, you're begging to be judged, and sad part about it is, they're probably going to be right about you in the their judgment. So suck it up... deal with it... you're bringing it on yourself.
Click to expand...


Well I wouldn't go to a job interview dressed in my normal clothes.


----------



## 007

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as already stated in this thread I simply wear what I like and what I'm comfortable in.  If the rest of the world has a problem with it then it's simply their problem.  But I don't have a problem addressing the situation when people try to irrationally insult somebody based on what they're wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what someone has probably done to you because of the dumb way it looks, and also why you now have a pet peeve about it.
> 
> Well sorry KK, that's the way the world is. You walk around dressed like a nincompoop, you'll be reacted to and treated like a nincompoop. If I owned a business and two young men came walking in, one dressed in nice slacks, a button up shirt, belt, and hard soled shoes, and then the other came in wearing wigger pants hanging off the bottom side of his ass, his boxer under wear showing, a white tank top, tennis shoes and steal ring through his lip, I wouldn't even have to TALK to two of them. I'd already KNOW who I was going to give the job to... and it WOULDN'T BE THE LATTER.
> 
> So you do your thing... you dress the way you want... but don't get all wigged out when people judge you, because in essence of the situation, you're begging to be judged, and sad part about it is, they're probably going to be right about you in the their judgment. So suck it up... deal with it... you're bringing it on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn't go to a job interview dressed in my normal clothes.
Click to expand...


So in your mind, your abnormal clothes are normal, and normal clothes are abnormal. Are you listening to yourself?


----------



## Neser Boha

Liability said:


> Cryptick` said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggas are white people fronting like gangsters.
> 
> I am not white, therefor would not fall into the category which i have been placed in.
> 
> Glad to see the people on here have personality, that goes along ways. I think ill fit in here just fine.
> 
> But again, so that people don't emberrass themselves, never claimed to be a 'G'.
> 
> But as always it is so evident that people will see what they want themselves to see regardless of what is true. So ill continue to let the posts flow and enjoy the picture that you guys are slowly painting of myself.
> 
> 
> side note - any fans of hip-hop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New member fuckstyck keeps embarrassing himself.
> 
> This is so sad.
Click to expand...


Oh, shut your intolerant piehole!


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Pale Rider said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what someone has probably done to you because of the dumb way it looks, and also why you now have a pet peeve about it.
> 
> Well sorry KK, that's the way the world is. You walk around dressed like a nincompoop, you'll be reacted to and treated like a nincompoop. If I owned a business and two young men came walking in, one dressed in nice slacks, a button up shirt, belt, and hard soled shoes, and then the other came in wearing wigger pants hanging off the bottom side of his ass, his boxer under wear showing, a white tank top, tennis shoes and steal ring through his lip, I wouldn't even have to TALK to two of them. I'd already KNOW who I was going to give the job to... and it WOULDN'T BE THE LATTER.
> 
> So you do your thing... you dress the way you want... but don't get all wigged out when people judge you, because in essence of the situation, you're begging to be judged, and sad part about it is, they're probably going to be right about you in the their judgment. So suck it up... deal with it... you're bringing it on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn't go to a job interview dressed in my normal clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in your mind, your abnormal clothes are normal, and normal clothes are abnormal. Are you listening to yourself?
Click to expand...


I suggest you look into what context the word normal was used in my sentence.  It's fairly obvious that I meant I wouldn't wear the clothes that I usually wear to a job interview.  Now whether or not you think the style of clothes I wear is abnormal is simply your opinion.  Personally, I think wearing tight pants up to my belly button would be a little abnormal, but there you have it.


----------



## Neser Boha

Pale Rider said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what someone has probably done to you because of the dumb way it looks, and also why you now have a pet peeve about it.
> 
> Well sorry KK, that's the way the world is. You walk around dressed like a nincompoop, you'll be reacted to and treated like a nincompoop. If I owned a business and two young men came walking in, one dressed in nice slacks, a button up shirt, belt, and hard soled shoes, and then the other came in wearing wigger pants hanging off the bottom side of his ass, his boxer under wear showing, a white tank top, tennis shoes and steal ring through his lip, I wouldn't even have to TALK to two of them. I'd already KNOW who I was going to give the job to... and it WOULDN'T BE THE LATTER.
> 
> So you do your thing... you dress the way you want... but don't get all wigged out when people judge you, because in essence of the situation, you're begging to be judged, and sad part about it is, they're probably going to be right about you in the their judgment. So suck it up... deal with it... you're bringing it on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wouldn't go to a job interview dressed in my normal clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in your mind, your abnormal clothes are normal, and normal clothes are abnormal. Are you listening to yourself?
Click to expand...


Who shat in your cereal this morning?

Are you reading the intolerant shit you write after yourself?  You are really bashing this guy for no reason.  And I don't like the "pants hangin' off ones' balls" fashion either, however, I acknowledge everyone's right to wear what the fuck ever they want.  Even if he wanted to wear an oversized swastika paired with pink tutu it'd be ok with me.

Who the fuck cares.


----------



## Neser Boha

Now, for a cultural break ... I love this song 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbVtbc_XzrI]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy[/ame]


----------



## Neser Boha

Regarding different fashions/styles ... no one should ever miss the 'Look at this fucking hipster' website  

Look at this fucking hipster


----------



## Liability

Neser Boha said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryptick` said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggas are white people fronting like gangsters.
> 
> I am not white, therefor would not fall into the category which i have been placed in.
> 
> Glad to see the people on here have personality, that goes along ways. I think ill fit in here just fine.
> 
> But again, so that people don't emberrass themselves, never claimed to be a 'G'.
> 
> But as always it is so evident that people will see what they want themselves to see regardless of what is true. So ill continue to let the posts flow and enjoy the picture that you guys are slowly painting of myself.
> 
> 
> side note - any fans of hip-hop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New member fuckstyck keeps embarrassing himself.
> 
> This is so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, shut your intolerant piehole!
Click to expand...


I don't know whether to verbally abuse you now or pos rep you.

Decisions.  Decisions.


----------



## Dis

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to stereotype people.  The collective mindset is ugly and I don't really want anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you go out of your way to dress the part?
> 
> Heh.  You sound like every other teenager..  "I'm just being me"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm 21, so not technically a teenager.  But I don't worry about "just being me," I suppose.  I just wear what I like and am comfortable in.
Click to expand...


So, then what is it about your pants hanging half way around your knees caused you to "like" it, and what about it is "comfortable"?  I know if my pants even feel a little too big, I go buy some that fit, or spend half my day hiking them up, which is NOT conducive to a productive day.

Which leads me to another question, why do you guys walk like apes when you're wearing them, and try to hold them up while you're walking?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Dis said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you go out of your way to dress the part?
> 
> Heh.  You sound like every other teenager..  "I'm just being me"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm 21, so not technically a teenager.  But I don't worry about "just being me," I suppose.  I just wear what I like and am comfortable in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, then what is it about your pants hanging half way around your knees caused you to "like" it, and what about it is "comfortable"?  I know if my pants even feel a little too big, I go buy some that fit, or spend half my day hiking them up, which is NOT conducive to a productive day.
> 
> Which leads me to another question, why do you guys walk like apes when you're wearing them, and try to hold them up while you're walking?
Click to expand...


As already stated in this thread I don't wear my pants down to my knees, and I also wear a belt so they're not falling down all day.


----------



## Cryptick`

Pale Rider said:


> I know you're already aware that what I just said above is what the vast majority think. So why you willfully do that to yourself is beyond me. Unless you're on one of those FTW, rebellious, youth kicks. You do it BECAUSE you know people don't like it. For some odd reason, that pleases you.



I'm glad this was said. Because I would have to agree with Pale 100% here. (what i am agreeing with is that this is the majorities view)


Thing is Pale ol' buddy, youre insults, youre immaculate observations and agruements for a horrible dress fashion, don't pose for anything less significant then you're opinion. 
Yes, some will agree with you and some will not. Point is, outside the context of this conversation, the whole thread means nothing. 

So here's where I'm going with this. 

i'm a hip-hop nigga. Which means, in simpliar terms, I AM NOT A COMFORMIST. 

Truth is, I have tons of clothes and go out with different outfits. One day I'll wear straight, lean, fit jeans. Just because baggy clothes won't look good with it. Other days ill take a baggy look. from the two, saggin is personally more comfortable as opposed to having my balls squished with denim. (Who cares right) 

Now, most people agree with you because most people are comformists. Hip-hop in it's early years was about going against the grain. Saying, "fuck white america", "fuck looking proper for societies standards", "fuck mainstream music" ect. ect. This was the mindstate then, and this is mine.

Point is I do whatever I want and don't take nothing from no one. 

To me Pale, you symbolozie 'White America' (regardless if you're white or not)
Because of this, you are less likely to rebel against authority, do as you please, and instead of what's personally better for you, you'll seek or praise what's better for society as a whole. and that's PERFECT for people like me.

you see, I rob people, what we call 'Marks', like you. You were the guy that i sold a fake $9,000 paneri watch to in Singapore for $3,000. You were also the guy who when we ran into his house at gun point, said, "dont hurt me just take everything you want!". You were also the business owner who gave us not only the long days profits out the cash register, but the several months of profits he kept in his safe. You see, you do what's ethical, what's demanded by society to be a good, civil, person. And i'm the guy who takes advantage and exploits all of those subjective terms, bathing in all its splender. 


So as you might have made yourself and others laugh over something that was pointless over the computer, in the end, I will have the last laugh over something that's economically beneficial in the streets.... laughing all the way to the bank.


and you can come here and say "only two things will happen to you, you'll either die or go to jail" - again, another pure example of how this nigga is a product of societies conditioning (can't even say anything original). While that might be true, so is the fact that I am not dead. and that I am not in jail. Even if one of those were to happen, still doesnt change the fact that there are others like me. So maybe i will go to jail or die then ill be like "damn i shouldve listened to that mark on the internet" 

"Nine to Five is how you survive
I aint tryna survive
I'm tryna live it to the limit and love it a lot" - Jay-Z: Reasonable Doubt - 'Can I Live'

 untill then i'll just keep on reading your words as frivolous condensation straight off laptop that you paid for. Funny thing is, we do all this shit and then get praised for it by white suburban kids (who are the future of america) who buy all those dirty hip-hop CD's. I LOVE IT <333333





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3U3R3b1dOg[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

All the gangstas I know are dying by the minute.

Since my son's best friend blew his own brains out, one of (the dead boy's) other friends is dead from alcohol poisoning, one is in jail for murder, and the gf of the boy who got killed accidentally ran over her own kid the other day.

They're a charming bunch.


----------



## Dis

> Now, most people agree with you because most people are comformists. Hip-hop in it's early years was about going against the grain. Saying, "fuck white america", "fuck looking proper for societies standards", "fuck mainstream music" ect. ect. This was the mindstate then, and this is mine.



So, you're conforming, by not conforming?

LMAO.


----------



## Kalam

Cryptick` said:


> you see, I rob people, what we call 'Marks', like you. You were the guy that i sold a fake $9,000 paneri watch to in Singapore for $3,000. You were also the guy who when we ran into his house at gun point, said, "dont hurt me just take everything you want!". You were also the business owner who gave us not only the long days profits out the cash register, but the several months of profits he kept in his safe. You see, you do what's ethical, what's demanded by society to be a good, civil, person. And i'm the guy who takes advantage and exploits all of those subjective terms, bathing in all its splender.


Why do I doubt the veracity of this?


----------



## Kalam

Oh. Probably because anybody rich enough to travel to Singapore wouldn't need to pull two-bit stunts like robbing grocery stores.


----------



## i/3ootleg

What's funny and entertaining is watching people trying to solve a puzzle with missing pieces.

I never once been to singapore, but this nigga up here thinks so. 

as well as the mother's whos sons friend blew out his brain - i've never been a gang member or claimed to be a gangster, yet she thinks so.


it's like a scientist obseving a monkey putting together a puzzle.


----------



## Cryptick`

^ that's me


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

I believe it's also against the rules having more than one account.


----------



## Cryptick`

delete the ibootleg one then


----------



## JW Frogen

AllieBaba said:


> All the gangstas I know are dying by the minute.
> 
> Since my son's best friend blew his own brains out, one of (the dead boy's) other friends is dead from alcohol poisoning, one is in jail for murder, and the gf of the boy who got killed accidentally ran over her own kid the other day.
> 
> They're a charming bunch.



Factoid: it takes 100 tons of human hamburger to make one Hip Hop star.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Cryptick` said:


> delete the ibootleg one then



You'll need to contact a moderator, I'm not one.  Their names are bolded and orange in color.  Or you could contact Gunny who is our administrator.  His name is bold and red.


----------



## sitarro

Cryptick` said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're already aware that what I just said above is what the vast majority think. So why you willfully do that to yourself is beyond me. Unless you're on one of those FTW, rebellious, youth kicks. You do it BECAUSE you know people don't like it. For some odd reason, that pleases you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad this was said. Because I would have to agree with Pale 100% here. (what i am agreeing with is that this is the majorities view)
> 
> 
> Thing is Pale ol' buddy, youre insults, youre immaculate observations and agruements for a horrible dress fashion, don't pose for anything less significant then you're opinion.
> Yes, some will agree with you and some will not. Point is, outside the context of this conversation, the whole thread means nothing.
> 
> So here's where I'm going with this.
> 
> i'm a hip-hop nigga. Which means, in simpliar terms, I AM NOT A COMFORMIST.
> 
> Truth is, I have tons of clothes and go out with different outfits. One day I'll wear straight, lean, fit jeans. Just because baggy clothes won't look good with it. Other days ill take a baggy look. from the two, saggin is personally more comfortable as opposed to having my balls squished with denim. (Who cares right)
> 
> Now, most people agree with you because most people are comformists. Hip-hop in it's early years was about going against the grain. Saying, "fuck white america", "fuck looking proper for societies standards", "fuck mainstream music" ect. ect. This was the mindstate then, and this is mine.
> 
> Point is I do whatever I want and don't take nothing from no one.
> 
> To me Pale, you symbolozie 'White America' (regardless if you're white or not)
> Because of this, you are less likely to rebel against authority, do as you please, and instead of what's personally better for you, you'll seek or praise what's better for society as a whole. and that's PERFECT for people like me.
> 
> you see, I rob people, what we call 'Marks', like you. You were the guy that i sold a fake $9,000 paneri watch to in Singapore for $3,000. You were also the guy who when we ran into his house at gun point, said, "dont hurt me just take everything you want!". You were also the business owner who gave us not only the long days profits out the cash register, but the several months of profits he kept in his safe. You see, you do what's ethical, what's demanded by society to be a good, civil, person. And i'm the guy who takes advantage and exploits all of those subjective terms, bathing in all its splender.
> 
> 
> So as you might have made yourself and others laugh over something that was pointless over the computer, in the end, I will have the last laugh over something that's economically beneficial in the streets.... laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> 
> and you can come here and say "only two things will happen to you, you'll either die or go to jail" - again, another pure example of how this nigga is a product of societies conditioning (can't even say anything original). While that might be true, so is the fact that I am not dead. and that I am not in jail. Even if one of those were to happen, still doesnt change the fact that there are others like me. So maybe i will go to jail or die then ill be like "damn i shouldve listened to that mark on the internet"
> 
> "Nine to Five is how you survive
> I aint tryna survive
> I'm tryna live it to the limit and love it a lot" - Jay-Z: Reasonable Doubt - 'Can I Live'
> 
> untill then i'll just keep on reading your words as frivolous condensation straight off laptop that you paid for. Funny thing is, we do all this shit and then get praised for it by white suburban kids (who are the future of america) who buy all those dirty hip-hop CD's. I LOVE IT <333333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3U3R3b1dOg]YouTube - MOP - Ante Up[/ame]
Click to expand...


Hey twat,
You couldn't be more wrong about Pale and I guarantee that if you would try any of the chicken shit you mention on him, you would find out exactly what dead feels like. All it will take is for you to misjudge the "mark" as you have done here, it will definitely be the last time you do. What punks like you don't understand is we "marks" are tired of ass wipes like you and we are armed, you will die bloody and not necessarily quickly. How funny will it be to lose your sad little life over a lousy laptop you attempt to lift from the wrong person.
Come to Texas and try that chicken shit, I won't give you a day before you get your tiny little dick shot off. What a joke you are.


----------



## Cryptick`

i lol'd.

another tough guy personal. 

nigga if i go down i got 10 guys taking you down, and you'd be another homicidal statistic. 

regardless if i die or not there will always be another one like me making casualties out of marks like you. wether you go down with your pride or not in gun fire, you're going down buddy.

but that hasn't happened and i dont there's no reason to believe that it will. i do what i do well.


----------



## Kalam

i/3ootleg said:


> What's funny and entertaining is watching people trying to solve a puzzle with missing pieces.
> 
> I never once been to singapore, but this nigga up here thinks so.


I guess I misunderstood you. My bad...


----------



## immto

Cryptick` said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I don't bang, just said the mentality is gangsta.
> 
> A far different mindset from the majority of those on this board.
> 
> and thx



I'm glad you don't bang, I hope you wear you're pants above your ass  If you want to have deep inteligent discussion I think that's a good place to start, Gansta.

So what are some of your views?


----------



## immto

Cryptick` said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> At 19, you can't be very deep...and you ain't unique.  Your kind is everywhere...including on this site.
> 
> Again, welcome to the site.  I'm sure we'll learn something from you if only that you ain't very deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, limting my level of depth to age... bold statement. As if age constitutes profundity *giggles*
> 
> I'll grant you i'm not very deep if you admit you're not very intelligent... lol
Click to expand...


I find most 19 yo's are not very deep but I never dismiss then simply for being 19.


----------



## rightwinger

Does this guy actually post outside of his intro thread?


----------

